# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Bournazos Classic 2023 (Μαϊος, Αθήνα)

## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε από τον Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη, στην ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του καναλιού ΤerraNova που παραγωγός είναι ο Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος, ότι τον Μάϊο του 2023, θα γίνει διαγωνισμός τιμής ένεκεν για τον δημοφιλέστερο Έλληνα αθλητή, Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο , το Bournazos Classic!
Εν καιρώ θα υπάρχουν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Arnold Classic .....Bournazos Classic.
Αγωνας που πρεπει να καθιερωθει . 
Κ σιγουρα η "Αξια του τιτλου του" δεν θα ειναι ενος απλου Show ,αλλα κατι πολυ περισσοτερο.
Σιγουρα μια ιδεα-κινηση Ματ.

----------

